# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Dwarf hairgrass turning yellow

## BlackStar7

Hi guys, 

I planted DHG in a newly setup tank about 5 days ago. It is sending out runners, but some parts are turning yellow. Is this from melting to adjust to my water parameters or is there some other cause for concern?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

I got the similar problem, mine not even having runners.

----------


## Saint888

Mine is getting pale day by day and then floats to the top. Doesn't seems to be rooting.

----------


## KopiC

> Mine is getting pale day by day and then floats to the top. Doesn't seems to be rooting.


Correct lighting will help DHG in sending out runner. When I first started DHG, like you, totally no runners at all. Then I find out that my lighting not strong enough to penetrate into soil to encourage plant growing. During my 2nd try, I changed my light to Hi lumen 60. It works and within 1 week, DHG starts to send out runners


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Cool, thanks! Gonna hurt my pocket again, if i gonna buy another light




> Correct lighting will help DHG in sending out runner. When I first started DHG, like you, totally no runners at all. Then I find out that my lighting not strong enough to penetrate into soil to encourage plant growing. During my 2nd try, I changed my light to Hi lumen 60. It works and within 1 week, DHG starts to send out runners
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KopiC

> Cool, thanks! Gonna hurt my pocket again, if i gonna buy another light


Check with more experience plant player here before u purchase ur light. Cos too much light will cause even more problem. Who know u just need to add 1 more similar light to ur current set up than buying a strong light that cost double? What light u are using now?

----------


## Saint888

It's nana light for the 60cm brought from fishy business, btw currently I'm only on 5 hours lighting, maybe i should increase the duration first? 'Cos i worry about algae




> Check with more experience plant player here before u purchase ur light. Cos too much light will cause even more problem. Who know u just need to add 1 more similar light to ur current set up than buying a strong light that cost double? What light u are using now?

----------


## BlackStar7

You can try increasing your lighting by 15 min, then watch for a few days, then increase again until you reach 6-8 hours. But if your light isn't strong enough, a longer photoperiod won't help your DHG.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Thanks! I will try it




> You can try increasing your lighting by 15 min, then watch for a few days, then increase again until you reach 6-8 hours. But if your light isn't strong enough, a longer photoperiod won't help your DHG.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## KopiC

> Hi guys, 
> 
> I planted DHG in a newly setup tank about 5 days ago. It is sending out runners, but some parts are turning yellow. Is this from melting to adjust to my water parameters or is there some other cause for concern?Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Likely your DHG is going through the transition stage. As long it is sending out runners, it mean your light is able to penetrate into soil. But take note of the melting area, cut it away if got sign or rotting. If not fungus or mould will grow on it.

----------


## Saint888

Thanks for the tip kopiC




> Likely your DHG is going through the transition stage. As long it is sending out runners, it mean your light is able to penetrate into soil. But take note of the melting area, cut it away if got sign or rotting. If not fungus or mould will grow on it.

----------


## toolkit

> It's nana light for the 60cm brought from fishy business, btw currently I'm only on 5 hours lighting, maybe i should increase the duration first? 'Cos i worry about algae



Hi, using the same product as yours. Strangely, also no luck with dwarf hairgrass. More success with mc...

----------


## Saint888

Now mine starting to root, I tried to turn the timing to around 6 hours, also i do a very minimal dosage of ADA brightly K and ADA Step 1 fert. I only did one pump for each and only do dosing twice a week. Fingers crossed. But it does take a very long time to root. Also I took out the fish that keeps uprooting my drawf hg, hopefully i see results in another one month time.




> Hi, using the same product as yours. Strangely, also no luck with dwarf hairgrass. More success with mc...

----------

